# Ou telecharger Xcode 4.1 ?



## Lio70 (13 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Au risque de passer pour un manche, ou diable peut-on telecharger cette 4.1 ? Voila deux jours que je navigue sur le site dev Apple en etant connecte avec mon "developper account" et tout ce que je vois c'est la 4.0.2 ...

Merci de m'eclairer.


----------



## Nyx0uf (13 Juillet 2011)

Mac Dev Center -> Onglet Mac OS X Lion.

On est d'accord que c'est uniquement dispo sur Lion avec un compte dev Mac, pas iOS.


----------



## Lio70 (13 Juillet 2011)

En fait je viens de trouver. Il fallait aller sur le petit onglet Lion auquel je n'ai pas prete attention, du coup je ne voyais que la liste de ce qui peut tourner sur Snow.

C'est en cours de download ! 

Merci


----------

